# phospho soda not working!



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I have a colonoscopy tomorrow morning at 9:30. which means I have to leave my house at 8:30. I started the prep, the phospho soda stuff at 4pm. Was to take it at 4, 4:10, 4:20, 6, 6:10, & 6:20. Still nothing is happening! I'm normally D big time but haven't really gone to the bathroom much since xmas. Only a couple times with hard bms. I'm afraid that either it will kick in in the morning and I won't be able to get off the toilet to make it the hour drive, or it won't kick in at all. If it doesn't kick in is there any way they can still do the test and just get it out when they are in there? I know I will be knocked out completely for the test so it's no big deal to me but can they do that? I'm very uncomfortable with pain and gas build up. I know I'm not empty by any means because I haven't gone in a couple days. I took a muscle relaxer to try and help relax me and hope things move along but that hasn't done anything but make me really tired.anyone have any clue why this isn't working?? Help please.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Guys, It didn't go too well for Sandi. See either or both of these posts for more info and an Update: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=031672#000002 And/or: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=031673 She really could use some support. Thanks.







BQ


----------

